# When and how do you clean a DSLR Camera?



## photographymelbourne (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, I would like to know the right way of cleaning a DSLR camera and how often do I have to clean it. I'll wait for your answer. Thanks in advance.








wedding photography melbourne


----------



## chuasam (Jun 17, 2012)

when it is dirty....soap and water and elbow grease


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 18, 2012)

Preferably never.


If you want to switch lenses, always turn the camera so it points to the ground, so theres no new dust on the sensor.

Dont switch lenses in environments which have a lot of dust or worse, such as a desert. Think what lens you want use beforehand, then stick with it.

If you still get dirt on the sensor, the safest way is to let a professional clean it. Theres also tools to clean it yourself, but you must be extremely careful with them.

Professionals who use their camera all day long and switch lenses all the time might need to clean the sensor every couple months or so.


If the outside gets dirty, be careful. Remove batteries and memory chip.

Avoid at all cost getting water into the casing because theres a very  high voltate stored in your builtin flash that you really dont want to  set off. Dunno if it can kill you, but it certainly can hurt you and  destroy the camera while its at it.


----------



## slackercruster (Jun 18, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> Preferably never.
> 
> 
> If you want to switch lenses, always turn the camera so it points to the ground, so theres no new dust on the sensor.
> ...



Good reply! 

Thanks!!


----------



## KmH (Jun 18, 2012)

My gear got cleaned at the end of each shooting day. The right hand grip gets the dirtiest. Use a damp cloth once every 4 or 5 shooting days to clean the grip area.

Most of the time all I did for cleaning was just brushing the outside of my cameras and lenses with a blower and a soft, natural bristle brush. 
Giottos AA1900 Rocket Air Blaster Large - Black 

Adorama Camel Hair Cleaning Brush, 1"

Occassionally a lens might need more than just a huff of breath and a lens tissue to clean after using the blower and brush. Kimberly-Clark® Professional KIMWIPES Ex-L Delicate Task Wipes, Cloth, 4-1/2 x 8-1/2, 280 per Box 
Promaster OpticClean Professional Lens Tissue - 50 Sheet Booklet 
Nikon Moist Lens Cleaner Cloths, Pack of 21. 
Carl Zeiss Optical Inc Lens Spray Cleaner (3-Ounce Bottle)


----------



## Bukitimah (Jun 23, 2012)

I would add a UV filter to each lens so that they are protected against accidental damages and I only need to clean the filter.


----------

